# Lonestar finished



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Bad picture... the wind kept blowing the quilt and it wouldn't stay flat, and it's rumpled from the dryer. It's big, and my dryer kept rolling it into a wad! I haven't pressed it yet.

This is a "just because" gift for my youngest son. He's a basket case.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I do lots of those just because for my son...he's an only child (adult).


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

CJ, that is beautiful! How long did it take to piece it?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Are you sure you wouldn't like to adopt me? Just because I am a bunch older than you shouldn't matter....:teehee:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful, again!

I like the rumpled look of the blowing wind.

That's the one with the foundation pieced backing that you did? 

Wonderful.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Another beautiful quilt!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Yes this is the foundation pieced lonestar from www.quiltsmart.com. I think it may have taken about a week or two to piece? It's very fast and easy! I just ordered two more foundation patterns to do this again.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It's magnificent!!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, it's beautiful! Ok, I've got questions. How did you get the inset squares and triangles to lie so flat? The last one I made it took me several tries and lots of fabric to finally get them so they were sort of flat. And the quilting is gorgeous! Is that free hand, panto, or stencil? And can I come stay with you for a week or two for intensive machine quilting lessons? LOL!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

WOW!! Beautiful!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone!

Karen, actually my setting triangles were NOT flat.. in fact they were a mess. My fault, and it was totaly silly of me, because I was so excited to have the center star done for class, that I raced to put on the first border and completely forgot to square up the center!

The only trick to that is to cut the triangle a couple of inches larger then necessary, then square the whole thing up with an extra large square ruler at each corner. You might get a little puff after squaring, but nothing bad.

Mine was terrible. LOL. I spent a day applying starch to each corner, steaming it dry to shrink it, over and over until I worked out most of the excess. The corners were as stiff as cardboard! I still had enough excess that I had to pin the puffiness down while I was quilting it, then stop before I hit each pin and remove it.

Had it been a customer quilt, there would definitaly have been a hefty PITA fee! :hysterical: Since it was mine, all I could do was kick myself. Hahaha

The quilting is a panto... and it's the toughest one I own to do, yowza! If you go to my website:
http://www.createdbycj.com/pantographs/pantographs/
it's the last one on the list. But worth the effort, as it looks gorgeous on any quilt!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE the quilting !!! ....pattern looks tedious !!!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

What can I say, but, it is beautiful! CJ you are so talented!

Marsha


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, your site is wonderful! I hadn't been out to it before. Your listing of pantos that you do is great and I even have a couple! I had to laugh about your troubles with your triangles. Sounded so familiar! I did my lone star before I had gotten my quilting set up so I didn't quilt mine but sent it out. I warned the quilter it was going to be a monster.
Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful work. You give me such inspiration!
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

That is a GORGEOUS quilt!!!

:goodjob:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

My favorite pattern in my favorite designer's fabrics. Love it! 

BTW, I really like how you added the upper and lower borders to make a square pattern into something that'll work on a bed. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

another beautiful quilt!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! When I finish the quilt I'm working on, I think I'm going to start another one, a wallhanging size lone star, maybe in bright or pastels!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Brights!


----------

